# New here. :) Meet Amontillado & Winston! (little picture heavy.)



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, I'm Jasmine.  I'm new here. These are my two boys: Amontillado, also known as Monty (my little fancy rat)... and Winston (I'm 90% sure he's mostly fancy).

I'll start by explaining Amontillado's name. If any of you are Edgar Allen Poe fans, you've probably heard of the story The Cask of Amontillado? That's where I got his name. 

I got Monty a while back, when I wasn't working so much & going to school. I had plenty of time to play with him & keep him company! But now that school has started up, I decided to get Monty a little friend... so I picked up Winston. The person I got him from didn't know much about ratties & insisted that he is a dumbo rat, though I know he is definitely not pure dumbo. Regardless of his breed, I fell head over heels for him immediately due to his sweet nature & couldn't pass up taking him home.  They have been going through the bonding process like champs. Monty has definitely asserted his authority, but Winston seems fine with that. He's a little bit more of a follower anyway.  Winston follows Monty around like a curious little brother & mimics his actions (Monty will eat something from the food bowl, Winston will go over to the food bowl, stick his nose in like Monty did, then continue following him.), it's precious. They definitely have a big brother / little brother relationship.

This is Winston. I don't have many pictures of just him quite yet because I've been too busy trying to get the boys to bond & making sure they're both healthy & comfortable. I'm sure more will come.









Winston.










& here's my Amontillado. 









Monty giving my cousin kisses.









Monty.









Monty perched on my head eating something or another. Sometimes he falls asleep up there.









Monty & I. He loves giving me kisses. 









Monty. He thinks he's a monkey sometimes.









& my favourite, Amontillado being a faithful steed to a Na'vi (sp?) from Avatar. (yes, I drew this. )










Here they are napping together.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

What cuties!! 
Love the avatar picture! ;D


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are so sweet! Welcome


----------



## Tnrscout10 (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, the pictures of kisses is so cute!!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks all! I love them to pieces. Thinking about getting another little boy soon.


----------



## smokeybear (Feb 18, 2010)

aww! so cute. i have to post pics of mine, i'm new, too... ;D
I love the Monty kiss pictures, and your cousin's face!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha she was a little wary of ratty kisses. But once you get one, you'll never turn back!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

_Such adorable ratties! Your cousin seems familiar, is her name Ashley? Sry, but was just wondering...I'm from WI._


----------

